# User level



## peace-love-and-suds (Jul 6, 2012)

Just out of curiosity how many posts does it take to move up the ranks from newbie to obsessed and so forth?


----------



## peace-love-and-suds (Jul 8, 2012)

nobody knows?


----------



## Relle (Jul 8, 2012)

Haven't got a clue, it just changes over when you have posted enough topics and replies. Just keep on posting   .


----------



## Hazel (Jul 8, 2012)

It's mentioned in the Announcements section. viewtopic.php?f=15&t=18221


----------



## Relle (Jul 8, 2012)

Didn't know that was there, so Hazel, your Royalty  :wave:  and I'm an Addict  :shh: .


----------



## Hazel (Jul 8, 2012)

Nope! I'm sorry you're not an addict. You're Fanatical (I think). Someone went through and changed the words which match the count.  I think it's now Newbie, Regular, Established, Enthusiastic, Fanatical, Passionate and Obsessed.


----------



## Relle (Jul 9, 2012)

Well I'd rather be Fanatical  :think: than an Addict.


----------



## Genny (Jul 9, 2012)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Well I'd rather be Fanatical  :think: than an Addict.



*giggle*


----------



## Hazel (Jul 9, 2012)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Well I'd rather be Fanatical  :think: than an Addict.



Yeah, but soon you'll be Obsessed which sounds worse and then your family will have to arrange an intervention. But I've heard Rehab is very relaxing. Maybe you'll learn to crochet*.



*Genny will be happy to fly to Australia and teach you.


----------



## Genny (Jul 9, 2012)

[quote="Hazel
*Genny will be happy to fly to Australia and teach you.  [/quote]

As long as we get to go swimming, too


----------



## Hazel (Jul 9, 2012)

Genny said:
			
		

> As long as we get to go swimming, too



Have fun! Just remember the beautiful beach


----------



## Relle (Jul 9, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Relle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Nah, nah nah, already know how to crochet  :crazy: , happy to go swimming with Genny  :wave: .


----------



## Hazel (Jul 9, 2012)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> happy to go swimming with Genny  :wave: .



Well, sure you would! It would give you a 50/50 chance that the red dot would focus on her.   :roll: 

Genny -->


----------



## Relle (Jul 10, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Relle9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yep, didn't think of that  :think:,happy to swim with you too Hazel - one in three chance.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 10, 2012)

Gee Relle,

Thanks for the *belated *invite (made after you did the math). 

Yeah, I'll be there...waving from the beach at you and Genny in the water.


----------



## Genny (Jul 10, 2012)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Yep, didn't think of that  :think:,happy to swim with you too Hazel - one in three chance.



  That's a good idea Relle.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 10, 2012)

I've changed my mind since you both think it's a good idea. I ain't coming because I'd get there and you both would toss me off the pier. 

Then you'd lounge back in your chairs and wait. I can hear the theme music now..."Swim Charlie! Swim!


----------



## Genny (Jul 10, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> I've changed my mind since you both think it's a good idea. I ain't coming because I'd get there and you both would toss me off the pier.



That's so not true.  We'd just maybe have you test out our home made shark repellent, while we calmly swim to shore.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 10, 2012)

Genny said:
			
		

> have you test out our home made shark repellent, while we calmly swim to shore.



Aha! That's why you were asking who had the best Bacon FO! How diabolically clever of you to find a way to test it! 



Okey dokey and so you'll recognize me when I get there, I'm in my early twenties and I'll be wearing a thong bikini.


----------



## Lindy (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Relle (Jul 15, 2012)

Lindy said:
			
		

>


 This x two.


----------



## Relle (Jul 15, 2012)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Lindy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I want to see a photo if I'm going to recognise you - I might pick the wrong person. :wave:


----------



## Hazel (Jul 15, 2012)

....


----------



## Lindy (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh dear gawd................... :shock:


----------



## Genny (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow Hazel, you look so lovely and not creepy at all  :shock:


----------



## Hazel (Jul 16, 2012)

Aw shucks...thanks. I've been working out.


----------



## Relle (Jul 17, 2012)

Genny said:
			
		

> Wow Hazel, you look so lovely and not creepy at all  :shock:


 
Would you like some glasses Genny ?


----------



## Hazel (Jul 17, 2012)

Relle9 said:
			
		

> Genny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What? You don't like my pic. You're the one who asked to see one.


----------



## Relle (Jul 17, 2012)

Love your pic Hazel, must print a copy and put it on the wall.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 17, 2012)

To scare away the funnel spiders?


----------



## Relle (Jul 18, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> To scare away the funnel spiders?


 
That might do the trick with the funnel web spidies.


----------

